# Rearing Yearling



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Everyone has different opinions, and different things work for different horses and people, but if she were my horse, this is what I would do: 
Everytime she rears, pulls back, or backs, I would use whatever method that works for that horse (while staying safetly away from rearing hooves) to drive her backwards. The first couple of times, I would drive her backwards until she was breathing a bit hard or tiring. Do this consistently every time for a while, and see if there is an improvement. If it gets worse, possible ask for some other ideas that might work. My stallion pulled that rearing in hand a couple of times when he was two, and I did what I described above. He has not done it since age two (now five), and he only tested me a couple of times after I corrected him like that. I will say that I had to become a scary, horse eating monster when I drove him back; I did not hurt him, but got in his face. 

Whatever method you use, you want to put a stop to that behavior NOW. It will just get worse as she gets bigger and stronger. I could see that behavior transferring over to pulling when tied also. Make her work her butt off every time she does wrong, and make her wish she had never done it. 

Good Luck


----------



## Maleficent (Jun 25, 2007)

Be safe. I'm not saying that this is in any way ideal, but it would be better to turn her out to pasture to be a permanent lawn ornament than to have either of you hurt. If you're not comfortable in the situation, she won't be either and the habit will progress. If you're unsure, go to a good professional. Hands down. Stops the habit in its tracks and keeps both of you safe.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

Yikes...a rearing horse is no fun to deal with.

How experienced are you? Are you comfortable enough to be carrying a whip with you? When we had a rearing horse here, I walked with that whip in my right hand (lead rope crossed over in front of me and in my left hand), and each time she reared, she got busted big time. And I mean BIG time. She didn't like that one bit, and we went from completely out of control to docile filly in less than two weeks. But it was a long, scary two weeks!

At the first sign of her beginning to go up, I'd just whack her good across the chest/forelegs. She'll get the message loud and clear.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

My opion is : Its simply scared and unsure what you are asking. My Qh gelding done that, now he still hates lunging, he got to fustrated and i was to young. 

Hope i was a help :lol:


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

If I was in this situation, this is what I would do:

Every time she exhibits the rearing behavior, drive her hard. Make sure to keep a safe distance from her flailing hooves, but drive her hard by making loud noises, coming at her aggressively (but not endangering yourself), waving your arms, shaking things, etc. 

You may want to lead her on a long line if your going to be doing this, or else it will be almost impossible to do it safely. Keep driving her for five to ten minutes and do not let up. Keep her at a fast trot if not a canter (this also depends on the area you are in when she does it). If she acts like she wants to slow or stop be aggresive and drive her some more. Basically, it will show her that this particular behavior causes her to work hard and she will learn not to do it. Horses seek comfort, and workin hard is not comforting. Also, in a herd setting, dominant horses drive subordinates very aggressively when they do something that angers the horse who is higher up on the totem pole. You are establishing yourself as the boss. 

If you belive in reading the body language of the horse, here are a few signs that the horse is giving in to your authority while you are driving (basically punishing in a natural horse way) it. The horse will flick its ears towards you, lick its lips, and lower its nose to the ground as it travels. It may do all of these things at once, or independently. The surest sign is the lowering of the head while being driven. When my horses show this sign of submission when I perform this exercise for a misdeed, I immediately quit being aggressive, turn my back to the horse and seem uninterested. I don't peek out of the corner of my eyes as this is suspicious and the horse knows. Most horses will slow or stop, turn and walk right in to you. If it doesn't, I'll resume my driving until it does this, but you don't have to take it as far as a huge training session on who's boss, though taking some time out to drive the horse and gain its respect is always a plus.

Simply driving it for a few minutes when it is bad will probably work as long as you do it aggressively and immediately. If you are in a place which you absolutely cannot drive the horse in a circle, then drive it aggressively back or to the side. Let the horse know you are serious.

I had a horse who reared over backwards when on the long line. She was a little insane and did weird things...I just kept at it and let her do it again and again until she decided it hurt and stopped.

When in the saddle on a rearing horse I've always had the best luck with smashing a water balloon between its ears. Most horses freeze up at the feel of liquid suddenly running down their head. I think they believe rearing caused them to injure themself and bleed and they stand there in shock. Most horses who aren't insane don't try many time after that.


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

*Thankyou...*

 Thankyou all so much!!!! I am about to go out for a walk with her around five acers, so I will try the advice you have all offered and see what works best...I will also be sure to tell you how it goes, and how she reacts......


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

PLEASE PLEASE do not get in her face, if she is reacting because she is scared this will only serve to further terrify her and she will eventually flip herself over and you may have a permanently lame horse.

When a horse rears do not pull against them, carry a dressage or longe whip and drive her forward from her hindquarters. Make her pay by moving forward and doing some sort of work. 

If you have a helper what also may work is have them walk on her other side if she goes up you stay next to her shoulder and have them snap her on the belly with a towel or whip, this will make coming down her own idea to protect herself without her becoming resentful toward handlers.

Goodluck! rearing horses are a difficult bunch


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

To the last poster:

Rearing doesn't necessarily mean she is scared. Its a possibility, but since this horse does it constantly I'd be apt to say its more likely a respect issue. Horses will do that sort of thing just to be a brat. Not every negative reaction from a horse equals scared. If she were scared there would be other signs besides the rearing alone, including wide eyes, ears flicking around, refusal to move towards a specific area (which is scaring her), maybe even shaking if she is scared enough. You can usually tell by body langauge and expression if the horse is frightened or just being rebellious.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd have to agree that it sounds more like a respect issue. I've known a couple of horses like that and if you operate as though it's fear, the problem only gets worse (especially if you're frightened as well!)


----------



## RebelsRose (Jul 15, 2007)

*....*



futolympeventer327 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE do not get in her face, if she is reacting because she is scared this will only serve to further terrify her and she will eventually flip herself over and you may have a permanently lame horse.
> 
> When a horse rears do not pull against them, carry a dressage or longe whip and drive her forward from her hindquarters. Make her pay by moving forward and doing some sort of work.
> 
> ...



Yes I tried the advice I recieved before and for "MY" horse it only seemed to scare her. When she rears she isnt doing it out of fright, 
Her body language is saying that much. So I thought maybe driving her forward would work and it has been making her go down in the front and it doesnt really scare her. And then I just read your reply, so I know now someone else has used that method before as well. But I do not belive she is rearing out of fright, like firelight27 and desperate horsewife are saying, I belive it is a respect issue. 

If i seemed disrespectful about the advice I recieved before, that is not what I intended, Those methods just dont work for my Specific horse but I am still very thankful for your help.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

As I said, different methods work better for different people, horses, and situations. I am also a fan of driving in circles. The key behind driving in circles or driving backwards is the work they have to do as a result of their behavior rather than the specific directions. 

My horse is a rather low key fellow, so I was not so worried about him becoming too scared and going over backwards - so backing worked fine for him, but I could see that being an issue with some horses. In the few times he did it and I reacted, back was the best direction for us to go with me responding immediately. Circling is excellent also if you are in a good area - and actually better to really make them work 

I am sorry I was not more clear about the "get in their face" comment. I did not mean it literally (I was on a long line for goodness sake). I am talking about getting real big, yes, maybe a little scary, and basically making your presence and authority very clear to them. Please stay clear of feet 

This is why my posts are usually novels - if I do not clearly ariculate everything, there are misunderstandings about what was said. That will teach me to be less wordy


----------



## Flying B (Jul 4, 2007)

I would go with what firelight said, use a rope halter. You don't want to make her go forward, horses think forward is a good thing.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm glad you found a way to get your horse back down on the ground. I think thats the most important step, and it helps greatly with the safety of your relationship. I think the driving concept was the most important point, whether its back, forward, sideways, etc. And yes, each horse has a different threshold for how aggresive you can be. The trick is always to find your horse's comfort zone, and the limits it reacts best within. Its true you don't want to frighten your horse, nor allow much in the way of misbehavior. Its always a line you have to find thats different with each horse. Hope you keep progressing! ^_^


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

:lol: I am sure after you guys bond you wouldn' have a problem  

Cheers 8)


----------

